
Using Raspberry Pi to build a commercial grade wall information dashboard - helloanand
https://blog.clevertap.com/using-raspberry-pi-to-build-a-commercial-grade-wall-information-dashboard/
======
kalpeshsingh
Worth reading! Is it possible to show more than one screen after some interval
of time?

~~~
francispereira
It should be simple to switch what's displayed on the screen using javascript.

------
suniltom
very cool

